# Lets try some HC cuba :D



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i have a 30gal tank and was planning on trying a iwagumi scape with a school of rummys or cardinals or something bright. I know that HC Cuba needs a fertilized substrate, so do i need to add anything to flourite substrate?(black or brown) also do i need to spray it with addition ferts. im planning to do a DIY c02 system and dose with liquid c02. 

since this is a new 30gal im going to grow them emmersed


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It really depends on your lighting (whether you need to fertilize or not); however, if you have enough light to be growing HC, in general, you will need to fertilize.

You do not need a substrate specific fertilizer, but dosing macro and micronutrients will likely be required.

In terms of HC care, it prefers to have high CO2; if you can keep a high (and consistent) CO2 level, then HC will be fine. Less importance is placed on fertilizers and lighting.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck!!

Post some pics once it's set up


----------

